# What hunting and fishing is truly about.



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

If you've never met Nick Simonson you should--- he is wise beyond his years. He's enrolled at UND Law School after doing his under-grad work at the U of Florida. I don't have anything but a scanned copy of his recent column in the Valley City Times Record. I sent it to the website and hope Chris can find a place for it.

If you recall a few of the murders & murder/suicides in Nick's hometown of Valley City in '03, it wasn't a good year for his(and my) ol'stompin grounds.

All too often even though WE understand the positive influence of hunting and fishing we underestimate the positive influence this had in our life. It's hard to get people who just see hunting and fishing in terms of $$$$$ to realize why we feel like we do. We could probably all take a lesson from a young 20 something year-old named Nick Simonson.

I'll be carrying Nicks work for awhile and passing it along to everybody who just thinks hunting is measured in terms of the almighty buck and buck$

I sent it to Brad Dokken of the Herald and he quickly responded to check out this weeks story http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 738071.htm

Doug


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't know about "wise beyond my years," :wink: but I know what I see, and what I saw last year affected my hometown in a deep and tragic way. Our area and state are not immune to drugs, violence, crime and tragedy that we associate with places like L.A., New York, and Miami.

I wrote the article in response to the tragic events and the way the media in the area treated the victims and my hometown. I also wrote the article to encourage people to take action to make the world better. Since I live and breathe the outdoors, as many others in our area do, I provided just one way of making the future of our state brighter and did so in hopes that the dark times in our past may not be repeated in the future.

In light of the Erickson shooting in Fargo today, I think it is important that we all take time to address issues like these in our state and work to teach the next generation many important values we may take as second nature from our time on the water or in the field.

The article, as Doug scanned it is below.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Super article Nick!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very well written. Nice work!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Nick, that article was exceptional. Great Job!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I always find this hard to say without sounding condesending, and I hope it is not taken that way. I myself am only 42 years old but I do know a LOT of twenty something young men and women and a few of them I know are on this website. They are, without a doubt some of the nicest young people I know. I do believe that the outdoors is the reason!!! It gives young people a perspective that so many miss out on. Great article!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think maybe this article could also be saying more peole should get their kids and themselves back to and into church. All these morals and values you mention used to be learned in church. I'm with you all the way that it needs to be put in front of them at sometime in their life, hopefully when young and in church, but anytime, any where it must be done for their own salvation.

Think about it, the churches are getting pretty empty.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'll keep writing if you keep reading!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

buckseye said:


> I think maybe this article could also be saying more peole should get their kids and themselves back to and into church. All these morals and values you mention used to be learned in church. I'm with you all the way that it needs to be put in front of them at sometime in their life, hopefully when young and in church, but anytime, any where it must be done for their own salvation.
> 
> Think about it, the churches are getting pretty empty.


I would suggest that morals and values can be learned from good role models...teachers, respect of creatures and yes preachers. But whether it's learned from the pultpit or the goose pit doesnt matter.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

exactly Doug (like I said any time any where)..I'm glad you agree. Do you remember Sunday School and Religion classes.....I do, that is where I learned the Ten Commandments. Some will laugh and poke fun and even take credit away, but you can not seperate God and Nature, it is good to have someone to thank for the grandeur impossible for man to create.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Buckseye, I totally agree. How many of us grew up with Sunday school and confirmation classes and also religion classes on Wednesday. It seems that all Wed. pm shutdown of activities means these days is shorter practices for a lot of kids. Church was a very impotant part of my upbringing and it will be for my kids also!! Another very important thing I think is the dinner table. I know already with a 7 and 3 year old that it is tough to get together for meals. My daughter is amember of the acro team and there three nights a week for almost two hours but we do make it a point to eat as a family as much as possible. I think that is a great bonding time for the family. I know it will get tougher as they get older but I will try and maintain that as long as possible!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

I agree with you both. That's not to say just going to church and spending time hunting and fishing is THE answer. But they are both solid foundations to build upon and teach our kids. All we can do is try our best.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

nj...dleier...djleye


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Well said boy's.


----------

